# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > گفتگو: نظرسنجی از دوستان برنامه نویس عزیز

## MHABIBI

با سلام و تشکر از اینکه یک دقیقه وقت میزارین و جوابم رو میدین :لبخند: 

1- چه نوع مستندی از تيم طراحی بهتون ارائه بشه يک نرم افزار جديد را راحت مینويسين؟

2- چه نوع مستندی از یک نرم افزار که قبلا توسط شخص دیگری نوشته شده باید موجود باشد، تا شما بتونین تغییرات لازم را بدون دردسر در آن ایجاد کنید؟

سربلند باشيد

----------


## byazdaani

فلوچارت گردش اطلاعات
دکشنری داده ها
نمودار transfunctionl

----------

